# TR -epson yazici tanitimi

## rakdere

merhaba

Epson stylus c62 yaziciyi tanitiyorum.

cups falan ne lazimsa cektim.

Yazici duzgun calisiyor gorunuyor, yazdir deyince dosya basariyla gonderildi

diyor, ama birsey yapmiyor.

  usb kablosuyla bagladim.Paralel kablo ile bagliyken daha onceki

kurulumlarda calisiyordu, usb de calistiramadim.

(evde paralel kabloyu ariyorum, onu da bulamiyorum, tekrar denemek icin)

XP de yazici calisiyor maalesef.

----------

## nerval

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C62 burdan da gozukecegi uzere gimp-print bu konuda yardimci olabilir. 

Bunun yani sira  :Smile:  Google'a girince  :Smile: 

+"Konu ismi" +linux +gentoo

gibi seyler yazinca; dilediginiz konuda cevaplara da ulasabilirsiniz.

 :Smile: 

Onur

----------

## rakdere

Ben gentoo nun printer.htmlsini okudum.

Daha onceki kurulumda(gentoo-2) bu html yi okuyup uygulayarak

kurmustum ve calismisti.

Simdi aynisini yapamadim.

cups i enmerge ettim tekrar yuklemek istedim.

Bir turlu yukleyemiyor.

Baglaniyor, dosyayi cekiyor ve baglantida takilip kaliyor.

Hep kesmek zorunda kaldim.Internet baglantisinda hata yok ama.

Sadece cups dosyasini cekemiyor.

Beklemeye aldim bakalim.

Yapilacak cok is var cok.

----------

## nerval

Hocam bir de "emerge gimp-print" diyerek dene istersen.  :Smile: 

----------

## rakdere

merhaba

Denedim hemen sonuc ayni:

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.easysw.com/pub/cups/test/cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2

--22:22:28--  ftp://ftp.easysw.com/pub/cups/test/cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.easysw.com... 216.110.215.102

Connecting to ftp.easysw.com[216.110.215.102]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/cups/test ... done.

==> PASV ... couldn't connect to 216.110.215.102:45958: Connection timed out

Retrying.

--22:25:42--  ftp://ftp.easysw.com/pub/cups/test/cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2

  (try: 2) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2'

Connecting to ftp.easysw.com[216.110.215.102]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/cups/test ... done.

==> PASV ...

----------

## togan

Selam Rafet bence biraz bekle o sonunda çalýþan bir mirror bulacaktýr..

Yada olmazsa  þunuda deneyebilirsin.

```
#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gimp-print
```

      sonuç verebilir..

Kolay gelsin..

----------

## rakdere

Togan  yeniden calistirdim komutu.

Bu arada calissin bakalim.

Sagol.

----------

## nerval

Sorun firewall gibi gozukuyor; herhangi bir programi kurmaya calisinca hep ayni sorunla mi karsilasiniyor ? Yoksa sadece print'le mi ilgili sorun ?

----------

## togan

Selam 

Tahminim mirrorlardan kaynaklanýyor.. 

```
#wget  http://ftp.easysw.com/pub/cups/1.1.23/cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2

#cp cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2  /usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2

```

bunu yap sonra tekrar 

```
#emerge gimp-print 
```

  komutunu ver..,

Þimdi hata nerde onu bulalým  Downloading..ftp://ftp.easysw.com/pub/cups/test/cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2 bu rafetin yazdýðý hata mesajýndan, dikkat ederseniz cups paketi test dizini altýnda duruyor.. halbuki benim yazdýðýma bakarsanýz test dizininden çýkarýlmýþ stable olmuþ 1.1.23 dizinine kaydýrýlmýþ yani kýsaca rafet epeydir yada bir süredir  

```
emerge sync
```

 yapýlmamýþ aziz dostum.. Yada bir ebuild hatasý var..

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

Togan , Nerval sagolun

emerge gimp-print calisiyor, cups cekti, simdi gimp-printi cekiyor.

Demek sorun mirrorlardaymis.

Bu arada gimpi de sildim tamamen, unmerge ettim ve kendi

cektigim gimp dosyalarini da elle sildim.

Sistemimde su an gimp yok.

Birazdan onu da emerge edecegim.

 *Bakin google da aratsaydim da sonuca ulasamazdim.Bana sayfalar dolusu

yazi gelirdi ama isimi gormezdi*

 :Smile: 

----------

## togan

Selam Rafet,

Bu senin google de neyi nasýl aradýðýna baðlý ve  eleme yapabilme kabiliyetine baðlý.. Kýsaca Google de her þey mümkün..

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

Google aramalarinda simdiye kadar bilgim artti ama aradigimi buldugumu

soyleyemem, birkac istisna haricinde.

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> Google aramalarinda simdiye kadar bilgim artti ama aradigimi buldugumu
> 
> soyleyemem, birkac istisna haricinde.

 

Selam Rafet,

Açýkçasýný söylemek gerekirse, böbürlenmek istemem  ama Google ye haksýzlýk yapma, Kral bunu haketmiyor.. O olmasaydý ne yapardýk diyen çok kiþi tanýyorum.. Arayýpta bulamadýðým tahminim binde bir gibi bir oran.. örnek vermem gerekirse þu anda burada yazdýðýn yazýný, eðer doðru þekilde aratýrsan google de bir iki gün içinde arayýp  bulabilirsin, dene istersen þaþýracaksýn bulma doðruluðuna..

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

Google bulmuyor degil buluyor da cok fazla sey buluyor.

Insan hangisi dogru, nereye gideyim, neyi okuyayim sasiriyor.

Bir de zaman sorununu ekleyince...Oyle o kadar cok vaktimiz yok ki.

Tabi tam dogru soruyu sorarsan o baska.Belki o zaman daha az veriyle

cikiyordur karsina.

Hele linuxde biraz piselim de...ilerde.

 :Smile: 

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> Google bulmuyor degil buluyor da cok fazla sey buluyor.
> 
> Insan hangisi dogru, nereye gideyim, neyi okuyayim sasiriyor.
> 
> Bir de zaman sorununu ekleyince...Oyle o kadar cok vaktimiz yok ki.
> ...

 

selam Rafet,

Dikkat et  piþerken yanmasýn..  :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

sen yanmasan ben yanmasam nasil cikar karanliklar aydinliga

                                                  nazim hikmet

----------

## togan

Selam Rafet,

Ayarý iyi tutturalým burasý forum, kahve muhabbetine çevirmesek iyi olur..

Geyik muhabbetinin yeri burasý deðil...

Teknik , gentoo ve Linux temelde kalmaya gayret  edelim mümkünse..

Yada konu neyse Google ise orda kalalým.. 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

Evet Togan bence de oyle.

Bu kadar geyik yaptigimiz yeter

 :Smile: 

----------

